# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Curso mergulho

## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Qual a diferença entre um curso CMAS e um PADI? Estou a ponderar tirar um curso de mergulho mas não conheço ninguem que tenha tirado o curso. Já agora, aqui no Porto, alguem recomenda uma boa escola?

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá eu sou mergulhador CMAS mas neste momento penso que se tirares PADI é melhor por uma razão, que paço a explicar, por exemplo se fores mergulhar para fora do país e não tiveres levado a tua licença numa escola PADI eles vão a base de dados e confirmam as tuas habilitações para mergulhar, e CMAS torna-se difícil fora da Europa, isto falo pois já me aconteceu.
Abraços

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas,
> 
> Qual a diferença entre um curso CMAS e um PADI? Estou a ponderar tirar um curso de mergulho mas não conheço ninguem que tenha tirado o curso. Já agora, aqui no Porto, alguém recomenda uma boa escola?
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Silva


 :Olá: Viva Nuno

Tens aqui um guia onde podes tirar algumas dúvidas





e este aqui também é muito interessante embora com orientação diferente do livro acima





Para escolas, cursos, etc...pois tens o Bilhas, o fórum de mergulho parceiro do nosso reefforum.

http://www.forum-mergulho.com/



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

*PADI* = "*P*ay *A*nd *D*ie *I*mmediately"

Não tenho nada contra os americanos mas prefiro o sistema CMAS. Hoje qualquer escola de mergulho tem as homologações internacionais.

Bons mergulhos!!!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá  :Olá: 

Só para acrescentar que não conheço nenhuma escola que não tenha a possibilidade de dar a certificação a escolha do aluno.

Que eu conheça todas elas (ou quase todas) podem dar a acreditação CMAS ou PADI.

Quer-me parecer que é como ser do Sporting ou do Benfica  :yb624: 

Os que têm a acreditação CMAS dizem ser os melhores do "mundo", os que têm a acreditação PADI dizem o mesmo.

Para mim o importante é ter uma delas  :yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Para mim o importante é saber mergulhar, já vi muitos cromos com os cartões intenacionais que quando chega a hora do mergulho revelam-se verdadeiros trapalhões.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Bm dia

Recebi a seguinte mensagem do Bilhas, o fórum de mergulho nosso parceiro




> Num país voltado para o mar, muitos são aqueles que crescem com o "bichinho" pelo Mundo Subaquático.
> Porém, só uma ínfima parte realiza o desejo e passa à prática, seja por falta de disponibilidade, companhia ou, simplesmente porque não querem passar horas fechados a assistir à parte teórica e perder dias preciosos das suas ferias.
> 
> 
> Agora pode fazer a teoria no seu ritmo e onde quiser e fazer a parte pratica na Madeira com o Porto Santo Sub.
> 
> http://www.cursos-mergulho.com/


Pelo menos servirá para a parte teórica e poderá ser uma boa oportunidade para ir à Madeira ou para quem de lá for tirar o curso. Fica a sugestão

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Nuno Silva

Obrigado e todos pelos esclarecimentos :SbOk:  

Sendo assim acho que vou fazer o PADI. Agora só tenho de escolher uma escola com um bom instructor e que seja de qualidade. Fala-se muito nos preços baixos e consequente falta de qualidade das escolas, parece que tem sido pratica frequente nos ultimos tempos. Já vi preços desde 375 até 450 euros. O mais comum é andar na casa dos 375/400. Alguem quer aconselhar aqui no NORTE uma boa escola?

No fórum de mergulho já pesquisei mas é muita informação pra filtrar. Ando meio perdido.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Nuno,

Não conheço as escolas do Norte, o que te posso recomendar é que tentes saber se o CPAS - a escola de mergulho mais antiga do país e membro fundador da CMAS recomenda alguma escola no norte.

Bons mergulhos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Nuno  :Olá: 

A ultima vez que mergulhei no Mar Vermelho, foi com a Escola de Mergulho do Norte 

Fala com o Manuel que é um dos donos da escola.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Olá Nuno 
> 
> A ultima vez que mergulhei no Mar Vermelho, foi com a Escola de Mergulho do Norte 
> 
> Fala com o Manuel que é um dos donos da escola.



Boas Nuno eu tambem "tenho" que tirar o curso, mas o tempo nao é muito, nao aconselham a fazer mergulho 24horas antes e depois de andar de aviao, mas eu como chego a sexta e saio a segunda, o fim de semana esta fora de questão, estou a pensar em tirar o curso na primeira semana de agosto se quiseres podemos ir os 2.

da uma olhadela aqui http://www.submersus.com/, foi o pedro pacheco que me indicou.

Em relaçao aos corais que me vendes-te um partiu, segui o teu coselho e estava a colar eles na RV, dei um toque nos embalastros electronicos e cairam dentro de agua alem do choque que apanhei :yb665:   :yb665:  , um coral duro partiu :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## Nuno Silva

> Em relaçao aos corais que me vendes-te um partiu, segui o teu coselho e estava a colar eles na RV, dei um toque nos embalastros electronicos e cairam dentro de agua alem do choque que apanhei  , um coral duro partiu


Só levaste um choque?só partiu um coral?considera-te com sorte. Tens mesmo de arranjar forma de proteger melhor isso porque assim é muito perigoso. Podias ter tido azar nessa brincadeira. Não te preocupes com o coral duro, eu depois arranjo-te outro, for free!

Outra coisa para te sentires um bocadinho melhor: na segunda não parti um coral duro, partiu-se o aquario :SbPoiss:  ... já estou a tratar de arranjar outro.

Em relação ao curso espero conseguir começar este mês.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Luis Rosa

Digam-me uma coisa. Vou ter oportunidade, talvez vamos ver, de tirar um curso de mergulho. Sem qualquer tipo de certificação, o curso torna-se inútil? Ou para tirar o curso tenho de obrigatóriamente receber um certificado seja ele qual for.

Ainda não me informei pois soube desta oportunidade hoje. Mas já agora queria esclarecer.

Cumps

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Digam-me uma coisa. Vou ter oportunidade, talvez vamos ver, de tirar um curso de mergulho. Sem qualquer tipo de certificação, o curso torna-se inútil? Ou para tirar o curso tenho de obrigatóriamente receber um certificado seja ele qual for.
> 
> Ainda não me informei pois soube desta oportunidade hoje. Mas já agora queria esclarecer.
> 
> Cumps


Olá Luis  :Olá: 

Curso de megulho sem certificação PADI ou CMAS, não serve para mergulhar em lado nenhum a não ser sem garrafa de ar.

----------

